# Miele cm6300 or cm6310



## Woodspoiler1960 (Nov 2, 2016)

Are these good machines

i have had Jura and delonghi

I like the delonghi because u can remove brew unit

want to get a miele


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Woodspoiler1960 said:


> Are these good machines
> 
> i have had Jura and delonghi
> 
> ...


The ability to remove the brew unit is critical, because if you cannot remove them they will go mouldy/fungus. Hence removal, so the brew unit and surrounding area can be sanitised is so important. I wouldn't touch anything from a non removable brew unit machine over 2 weeks old. I think the Miele is well overpriced for what it does, oh and with a steel milk jug, you can't see what's left in it. Also I am pretty sure the brew units for the Miele and the Melitta are essentially the same apart from unimportant differences due to brand and interchangeability.

have a look at the Melitta Varianza at the link below. At half the price of the big names, it's got far more features that are important. There are also 6 tech tour videos, watch those and listen carefully to them.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, I've not owned a Jura or Delonghi and guess any comparison would need to be related to specific models and would only be subjective.

I owned a Miele 6300 a couple of years ago and, as bean to cup machines that I have owned go, I thought it was at the better end of them, however, I would say that in my experience even an entry level espresso machine and separate grinder would beat it hands down in terms of the quality of the coffee poured.

My experience with several bean to cup machines has been that the settings are very limited when it comes to the quality of the grind and the level of control over the other functions.

In the unlikely event I were to look for another bean to cup machine, and was spending what a Miele would cost new, I would consider the Sage Oracle which can be had for under £1K on Ebay as a refurbished model with a guarantee.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GerryM said:


> My experience with several bean to cup machines has been that the settings are very limited when it comes to the quality of the grind and the level of control over the other functions.
> 
> In the unlikely event I were to look for another bean to cup machine, and was spending what a Miele would cost new, I would consider the Sage Oracle which can be had for under £1K on Ebay as a refurbished model with a guarantee.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide.


Sage oracle is not a bean to cup machine though?

I appreciate what you say about good prosumer kit, but the BTC machines (the good ones) do a decent job for the vast majority who don't want the hassle of prosumer kit and (the good ones) beat capsule machines hand down. Unfortunately whether a BTC machine is good or not, bears no direct relation to the money spent!

I only got interested into revisiting the BTC cup machines after an abortive look 8 years ago when I decided they were mostly crap, because they were, but they have come a long way since. Also the prosumer users on this forum represent a tiny tiny fraction of the people who drink coffee. If consumers can be persuaded away from Nespresso, I think a place in heaven will await me....so for those millions perhaps moving to BTC machines. Most of them will have no interest in prosumer machines at all.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree, the Oracle isn't bean to cup. The thinking around why I suggested, 'The Oracle', stayed in my head and I inadvertently called upon the mind reading skills of forum members to know what I meant









I thought the Oracle may be sufficiently automated to make it a suitable compromise between BTC and a more hands on espresso machine, I'm not speaking from any experience just info gleaned from watching the Sage videos.

I've had a few BTC machines and would love to find one which I wanted to keep because I drink the least coffee in this house but make all of them!

Is there a BTC that you would recommend, I enjoy darker roasts and most have milk added?


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

@DavecUK

Hi, It may be my mistake, the link https://wordpress.com/post/coffeeequ...ordpress.com/4 takes me to a wordpress admn login page?

Update - Ignore my question, I think I've worked it out!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GerryM said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> Hi, It may be my mistake, the link takes me to a wordpress admn login page?
> 
> Update - Ignore my question, I think I've worked it out!


Oops yeah it did, I've edited the original post. The Varianza, I think is great for the money and I looked at quite a few machines, many costing double! it has an Older brother the Barista TS, but unless you've a pressing need for a larger water tank and the ability to make 2 milk drinks simultaniously, plus one or two other things, the varianza is the best bang for the buck. I also think it has a cleaner portioning system, better sealed hopper and the ability to use the central bean scoop and hole for a shot of an entirely different bean at any time, without the limitation of the twin hopper system of it's older brother.

My wife wants me to buy ours because she can make a coffee any time she wants when Im not there and like you, I have to make all the drinks...lattes are a real ballache on the prosumer kit, when all I want is a spro or an Americano. This is because of all the clean up, just for 1 latte. I of course won't sell my prosumer kit.

However a friend of mine with a Duetto who moved to a Melitta Varianza, he had popped round to visit whilst I was testing it and I said If he didn't mind I was going to make al;l the drinks that day with the BTC. At the end of the day he examined it closely asked me some pointed questions and then rang Bella Barista and ordered one. At the moment he is keeping his Duetto as a spare machine (it's packed away now). He and his family love it, because they had decided they didn't want the ballache of the prosumer kit, especially as my mate isn't at home as much to m ake them the coffees and they didn't much like the faff themselves.


----------



## Woodspoiler1960 (Nov 2, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> The ability to remove the brew unit is critical, because if you cannot remove them they will go mouldy/fungus. Hence removal, so the brew unit and surrounding area can be sanitised is so important. I wouldn't touch anything from a non removable brew unit machine over 2 weeks old. I think the Miele is well overpriced for what it does, oh and with a steel milk jug, you can't see what's left in it. Also I am pretty sure the brew units for the Miele and the Melitta are essentially the same apart from unimportant differences due to brand and interchangeability.
> 
> have a look at the Melitta Varianza at the link below. At half the price of the big names, it's got far more features that are important. There are also 6 tech tour videos, watch those and listen carefully to them.
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/


I was told Melitta are unreliable


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

By whom, have you done any research in to that yourself?

Melitta machines come with the same warranty period as other manufacturers provide and they are a huge well established German manufacturer.

There is almost certainly a difference between the most reliable bean to cup machine and the most competent at making a decent cup of coffee, it doesn't sound like reliability has been an issue for Davecuk with his Melitta.

I've owned Miele, Philips and Melitta Bean to cup machines and they all developed faults fairly soon after purchase, if my experience is a reflection of overall reliability they are all unreliable, however, I imagine it was just an unfortunate coincidence.


----------



## Sweder (Nov 24, 2020)

The Miele CM6300 is expensive but excellent (with regular maintenance)
We have a new challenge with ours though; the bean grinder has stopped grinding
No amount of fiddling with the settings is working. The hopper is full of beans yet we get 'fill the bean hopper' messages and the grinder whirls away without taking in a single bean.

It looks like a trip back to the factory, which is a damned shame. 
Unless anyone has a neat trick to play?


----------

